

Tokyo Japan Hacker News Meetup – Friday 9th of April - jason_tko
http://blog.webnet-it.co.jp/2010/03/26/hacker-news-tokyo-japan-meetup-friday-9th-of-april/

======
RichardInJapan
Awesome meetup and execution, there were so many smart people in the room, I
forgot how smart I was :)

Many thanks to Jason_tko for setting this up, great food and drinks and prime
location near Shibuya Station. I'm looking forward to the next one!

------
Xixi
I'll definitely be there. Hopefully many people will be able to make it...

~~~
jason_tko
Should be a great get-together. It'd be good to have more regular HN events in
Japan.

~~~
patio11
I totally agree and look forward to seeing you all. If there is any desire for
this, I'd be happy to arrange for something in the Nagoya region. My ex-ex-day
job (technology incubator) would probably be thrilled to have you all.

~~~
mullr
I'm in Kobe and would venture out to Nagoya for such an occasion. Anybody else
in the Kansai area?

~~~
Xixi
I'm in Kobe too, so Nagoya is definitely not so far...

------
bemmu
Damn, missed by such a small margin. I'll be in Tokyo between 20th of April
until 4th of May. I'm interested in meeting anyone into startups, reply / find
my email in my profile.

------
chip
Also will try to attend, anyone receive venue location/time details yet?

------
jbm
I'll probably be there, although I can't guarantee.

